# Puppy Searching



## TroyW (Jan 24, 2008)

I have lurked here for sometime. I am exploring the possibility of a GSD pup. Had looked before but ended up going with another lab.
I am getting closer to getting a GSD now. 
What sort of clearances do they need to have, hips, elbows? Are there any genetic diseases that need to be tested for.
This would be for a family dog, possibly trained for obedience and agility.
What breeders would be recommended in the midwest?
Thank You for your help.
Troy


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Not to steal your post, but i'm in the same position . I've had two, had health issues with both. But really want to get one before spring. In the midwest also. Sorry and Thanks


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TroyWWhat sort of clearances do they need to have, hips, elbows? Are there any genetic diseases that need to be tested for.


Welcome! The parents should at the very least have hips certified by OFA, SV, PennHip, or other qualified, recognized organization. Elbows are important too, especially since German Shepherds have a higher incidence of elbow dysplasia than hip dysplasia at the present.

There are various other health tests available, though it's difficult to find a breeder that utilizes many of them. The AKC along with CHIC (Canine Health Information Center) recommends the following tests for GSDs. OFA Cardiac, Thyroid, Hips, and Elbows, CERF eye clearance (Pannus is a problem in the breed), as well as a newer test for DM (Degenerative Myelopathy). There are other tests that some may recommend such as MDR1 (Multiple Drug Resistance, like Collies get), and Von Willebrands, though these diseases appear to be less common in the breed than the other tests mentioned.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Whoa, they need tested for all that after we get one bought and home? Not to bash, but who is breeding these kind of GSD? Where can i get a good one without all the bad stuff? Not sure I want one now!!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

No







The parents should have the tests done before even being bred.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Whew. I had assumed as much,


----------



## TroyW (Jan 24, 2008)

Shepherds Mom, Thank you for the info.
Does anybody have any breeders in the midwest they would recommend. I scanned the KC club but did not see alot of info there unless I was missing something.
Thanks Troy


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Are they require to test for DM now? If a breeder doesn't mention, can I ask for it? I lost my beloved GSD to DM do I'm very interested to know (as we are getting ready to get another GSD).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TroyW said:


> Shepherds Mom, Thank you for the info.
> Does anybody have any breeders in the midwest they would recommend. I scanned the KC club but did not see alot of info there unless I was missing something.
> Thanks Troy


You're going to need to do some research on lines. There are 3 distinct lines of GSDs-- German Working, German Show, and American Show. Breeders tend to breed only one line so you'll want to decide which line you're interested in before you look for a breeder.

Also, have you considered rescue?


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

DM testing is not required right now but is good to have. You can ask the breeder any number of questions you feel fit. I'm personally going to be doing DM testing on my dog's soon. It is also hard to find a breeder doing all of the tests that were posted above. As for lines, as someone mentioned you do need to know what lines would be suitable for your lifestyle. Some are very much energized without an off switch, so research should really be a must. You have many different lines, such as Czech, West working, West showlines, East German DDR, American, and the list goes on. There are breeders as myself that do mix the lines together. I have East German DDR/West working line breedings. Other's do Czech/wwest working, or Czech/DDR, etc, etc. Just make sure to ask as many questions as you can, and if the breeder isn't willing to answer your questions, and/or if the puppy doesn't come with a written guarantee, walk away from that breeder. Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and just to add, a written guarantee does not mean you will end up with a healthy dog.

No one can tell what the future holds, you can stack the deck in your favor by finding a responsible breeder who will match you to a puppy that will fit your lifestyle.

KNOW what you want, high energy, low energy, go with the flow?? First and foremost is a dog you can live with.

I always recommend rescue to))

Good luck in your search, I'm sure someone can offer some breeder suggestions in your area


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

That is very true.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You might look at Andaka. She is in Kansas I believe and breeds some very nice dogs. I'll try to find her website but you can google her. Daphne is a moderator here too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

MOGS (Missouri GSD Rescue) is located mostly in and around Kansas City.
Welcome to Missouri German Shepherd Rescue

I do not own dogs from either of these breeders, but have trained with Russ at Whirling Thunder and have heard nothing but good things about Weberhaus.

Weberhaus is working lines, located outside of KC in Edgerton, KS.
WeberHaus German Shepherds

Whirling Thunder is in Pittsburg, Kansas, mainly German Showlines
WhirlingThunder.index

Good Luck in your search. I am not to far from you, let me know if you want to talk more!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Russ also has working lines. 

Malinda Weber has nice working line dogs.

There is also John and JoAnn Letcher close to Topeka, who have working line dogs. Von Hartwin Home


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Andaka- Zederland's website is no longer available. 

There was a lady on here with a Whirling Thunder dog, Basha I believe was the dog's name. VEry nice dog.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Maximusmom I think has Basha. She also has another WT dog.

Kelso is a Bronko pup (Russ' dog that has since passed away) but not from a breeding at Whirling Thunder. 

Wonder if the OP is still around? Did not realize the original post was so long ago...


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You're going to need to do some research on lines. There are 3 distinct lines of GSDs-- German Working, German Show, and American Show. Breeders tend to breed only one line so you'll want to decide which line you're interested in before you look for a breeder.
> 
> Also, have you considered rescue?


Just out of curisoity where does DDR fit, in German working? thanks!


----------

